# graves question. Feeling horrible



## hfd1968 (Nov 1, 2013)

I had rai 10 years ago and my condition improved although I have experienced some symptoms over the years. I recently went through a separation and a lot of stress. I began working out to cope with the stress and lost 25 pounds. About a month ago I began feeling constipated, tired, weak, cold, sore hands and feet. I went to the doctor and had blood work that I am waiting on. The doctor did notice I have candida on my tounge and gave me 3 doses of diflucan which I have completed. I now have a strange feeling in my mouth and tongue and my sinuses feel completely dried out. The candida on my tonuge has faded away (still see some). I dont see my doctor for another week. Can graves recur and cause these symptoms? If the graves recurred can you lose weight without having a fast heart rate? Or are these symptoms of being hypo?

Any help is appreciated. I feel pretty bad and need to have some information to give my doctor


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hfd1968 said:


> I had rai 10 years ago and my condition improved although I have experienced some symptoms over the years. I recently went through a separation and a lot of stress. I began working out to cope with the stress and lost 25 pounds. About a month ago I began feeling constipated, tired, weak, cold, sore hands and feet. I went to the doctor and had blood work that I am waiting on. The doctor did notice I have candida on my tounge and gave me 3 doses of diflucan which I have completed. I now have a strange feeling in my mouth and tongue and my sinuses feel completely dried out. The candida on my tonuge has faded away (still see some). I dont see my doctor for another week. Can graves recur and cause these symptoms? If the graves recurred can you lose weight without having a fast heart rate? Or are these symptoms of being hypo?
> 
> Any help is appreciated. I feel pretty bad and need to have some information to give my doctor


You would do well to get RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) and the 2 tests listed below.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Plus your TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4.

To answer your question; you can lose weight either way. It's a conundrum. And the other; yes......................Graves' can rear it's ugly head once again. Once Graves', always Graves'. And stress will trigger this. Sadly!

Sounds like you might have low ferritin.


----------



## hfd1968 (Nov 1, 2013)

I read that eating goitrogens can suppress the thyroid. During my work outs I was drinking a lot of protein shakes with strawberries, peaches and bannanas. I have stopped this but am curious if this could have cause the start of these symptoms?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wow, I am sorry you are having these symptoms. Once you have Graves, it is always there. Stress is a huge trigger. Were you Vitamin D and iron levels checked? Do you know what lab tests were run? Hopefully, this will be sorted soon.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

hfd1968 said:


> I had rai 10 years ago and my condition improved although I have experienced some symptoms over the years. I recently went through a separation and a lot of stress. I began working out to cope with the stress and lost 25 pounds. About a month ago I began feeling constipated, tired, weak, cold, sore hands and feet. I went to the doctor and had blood work that I am waiting on. The doctor did notice I have candida on my tounge and gave me 3 doses of diflucan which I have completed. I now have a strange feeling in my mouth and tongue and my sinuses feel completely dried out. The candida on my tonuge has faded away (still see some). I dont see my doctor for another week. Can graves recur and cause these symptoms? If the graves recurred can you lose weight without having a fast heart rate? Or are these symptoms of being hypo?
> Any help is appreciated. I feel pretty bad and need to have some information to give my doctor


Candida can be serious and give you all the symptoms you are experiencing. Google saliva test, do the test and see if the meds took care of it. The best cure I have found is "Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar" Have you taken antibiotics in the last year?


----------



## hfd1968 (Nov 1, 2013)

I will try the saliva test. I have taken antibiotics around a year ago for sinus infections.

I have been working out up until I started feeling bad. I have lost 5 pound since. Can you lose weight with graves without having a fast heart rate?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My endo thinks I have had Graves for over 20 years. During this time, I had wicked sinus and respiratory infections, the last bout ( before I was d'xed) I had tonsillitis, mastoiditis, sinusitis, and bronchitis all at once. Graves can do a number on the body. I think it may be possible to lose weight without experiencing the rapid heart rate. The antibodies wax and wane. strange little buggers, they are.


----------



## hfd1968 (Nov 1, 2013)

I also have a weird electical feeling all over my body the comes and goes. I go an hour feeling great and another feeling terrible. I feel a lump in my throat and a few hours later I dont. The doctors love to think Im crazy. I am calliing tomorrow to get my blood test results and am so worried the numbers will be normal. I have had these symptoms off and on for 10 years but they would last but a few days. I am under tremendous amount of strees due to a bad relationship and feel the same way I did right after I had rai. It is so depressing.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had a strange electrical or effervescent like feeling a lot, on my head, my arms, or my back. It was weird. I hope you'll get some relief soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hfd1968 said:


> I also have a weird electical feeling all over my body the comes and goes. I go an hour feeling great and another feeling terrible. I feel a lump in my throat and a few hours later I dont. The doctors love to think Im crazy. I am calliing tomorrow to get my blood test results and am so worried the numbers will be normal. I have had these symptoms off and on for 10 years but they would last but a few days. I am under tremendous amount of strees due to a bad relationship and feel the same way I did right after I had rai. It is so depressing.


Please share your results and ranges when you get them.


----------



## hfd1968 (Nov 1, 2013)

anyone here have symptoms that can come and go in a few minutes? I can feel great one minute and then start feeling bad the next. Very strange.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

hfd1968 said:


> I read that eating goitrogens can suppress the thyroid. During my work outs I was drinking a lot of protein shakes with strawberries, peaches and bannanas. I have stopped this but am curious if this could have cause the start of these symptoms?


Newbie, Peaches are out for me, I didn't realise they were on the nono list, but I ate one the other day and felt that I had been whacked by a Cricket bat an hour later, so certain food really do have an effect.

Welcome to the not so wonderful world of avoiding foods that everyone else can tuck into. Someone posted a list here from a Naturopathic Dr recently.. it had a really good list of foods-


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, from what I understand, getting rid of candida can really take some doing. There are folks on the anti-fungals and doing other things to try and fight this systemic problem.

I want to encourage you to read up on caprylic acid, which helps to "burst" the yeast (it's made from coconuts.) People who take it are supposed to have lots of water, and people who are likely to produce kidney stones shouldn't take it I guess -- but it's just made from coconut. It is an other antifungal, and with this, people take probiotics, a naturopathic strength one is "ultra flora" by metagenics. (keep refrigerated).

On another note, have you heard of glucomannan? Studies have shown it help hyperthyroid people http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18187431


----------

